# What kind of brush



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

do I need to brush out PB?

I have a slicker brush - as that's what I was told I needed to get for him. But the slicker keeps pulling out his hair? Is this normal? Or... not? He is in a teddy bear cut right now, so his hair is kinda long. (which I learned has downfalls... i.e. him pooping = not fun for ME anymore as it tends to get stuck in his hair. GROSS!)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That'll happen with any poodle ^^ as long as it doesn't seem to bother him, it's only a problem if you have a show dog where you need to keep all that volume. You won't brush him bald, I promise. You can also use a metal comb and go straight to the skin with it.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I also like to use a poodle comb after brushing with a slicker brush. While the slicker brush gets out everything they pick up at the park, the comb is what I use to make sure they are really tangle free.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

If you don't like the hair coming out (I don't!! :biggrin, you can use a pin brush - I love the ones from Chris Christensen. A little more money, but totally worth it!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Good to know a little hair coming out isn't horrible. I was thinking I was going to make him a naked mole rat again! (what the poor guy looked like the last time petsmart got ahold of him... lol. You could just *tell* he was embarassed!)


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

If the poop is sticking to his bottom, perhaps you need to give him a "sanitary trim". This is where you take the hair off of the anus, usually with clippers. 

As stated, a pin brush with straight pins will pull out less hair. Start with the pin and then move to the slicker. Make sure too that your slicker has flexible pins. Finish with a comb to keep yourself honest.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> If the poop is sticking to his bottom, perhaps you need to give him a "sanitary trim". This is where you take the hair off of the anus, usually with clippers.


I do this with Lucy - I was really scared at first, that I would hurt or cut her - that's some SENSITIVE areas down there!!  But I took it slowly and carefully and now have no problem giving her a sanitary trim... It just keeps things neater and cleaner back "there"


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Cricket always has some hair come out in her slicker. I use a larger size slicker on her body, and a smaller one for her head, chest, legs and tail. I then go over with a poodle comb.


----------

